

Java profilers, heap dump analyzers and APMs do not work as intended? - ivom2gi
http://plumbr.eu/blog/solving-outofmemoryerror-no-tools-will-help-you

======
lokedhs
Save yourselves some time and scroll down to the last paragraph of the
article.

If you want to save even more time I'll summarise for you "all leak detectors
suck, so buy our product which supposedly doesn't"

